

How to convert and retain SaaS customers with a phone call - dtreacy
https://www.goodcall.io/articles/how-to-convert-and-retain-saas-customers-with-a-phone-call?utm_source=HN&utm_medium=HN&utm_campaign=HN1

======
Trindaz
Even though I rarely answer calls from an unknown number, I wish more Startups
used something like this within 24 hours of me signing up instead of the usual
follow up email 6 to 12 months later telling me about new features or offering
help. By that time I can't even remember why I signed up.

I'm also biased because I love being sold to when the rep is executing her
pitch well.

